# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Microrobotics. Nanorobotics. >  MICREAgents project, Microscopic Chemically Reactive Electronic AGENTS

## Airicist

cordis.europa.eu/project/rcn/105978/factsheet

Chemical Robotics Laboratory, Chemical Engineering Department, Institute of Chemical Technology Prague, Czech Republic

----------

